# King brown



## unicorns_dreams (Apr 6, 2011)

Puppy goes nose to nose with a 2m king brown and doesn't get bitten, My step son was walking thru our property when he noticed the pup had stopped to check out the king brown, he called his pup, who didn't want move, the pups hackles were up and he was growling. I saw the snake, it was a big snake.


----------



## gex13 (Apr 6, 2011)

thats one lucky puppy


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mmmm dim sim.

Sorry, lucky puppy


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Apr 7, 2011)

And the puppies name was lucky.:lol: LoL


----------



## atothej09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Maybe the puppy is part cat...and has a few lives left


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 7, 2011)

Pffft brown snakes are no match against Scrappy Doo.


----------

